# Got a new prop for the HB tunnel



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Holy cup! That’s pretty aggressive. It looks like the new prop has a larger surface area. Interesting


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

flyclimber said:


> Holy cup! That’s pretty aggressive. It looks like the new prop has a larger surface area. Interesting


Looks like more surface area and less pitch and cup.


----------



## DRO (Mar 9, 2016)

What is the name/type of the custom prop from Bauman? I know he as a few versions.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

scissorhands said:


> I’ve been running a foreman prop on my HB tunnel for a few months now and just recently got a Baumann prop. I believe the foreman prop is a great prop, but this new Baumann is something else. They both are 14p and the Baumann has more stern lift and pushes the skiff right at 35 mph, could only get 31 out of the foreman with a lot of trim/tab adjustments. Holeshot feels the same, but the Baumann takes off flatter(less bow rise) than the foreman. Both props stay hooked up on sharp turns with the JP on 6. Just sharing my experience, if you got some questions, ask away. I’m going to keep the Baumann on and use the Foreman for a back-up.
> Foreman on the left and Baumann on the right.
> View attachment 169374


Weigh the props. Let us know.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

DRO said:


> What is the name/type of the custom prop from Bauman? I know he as a few versions.


No clue.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> Weigh the props. Let us know.


When I take it off, I will weigh them. Both seem pretty heavy.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Looks like more surface area and less pitch and cup.


Definitely more surface area and different style of prop. Suppose to be the same pitch, and I don’t know how to measure the cup.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Power tech props for F60 on HB Pro.
Three blade 12py 4.5 lbs
Four blade 10py 4.75 lbs
F60 gear ratio 1.85:1
F70 gear ratio 2.33:1

Mercury R60 gear ratio 2.33:1


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks for the report. I see about 33mph with my Foreman (50hp Tohatsu) so Baumann may be nice for me.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Matts said:


> Thanks for the report. I see about 33mph with my Foreman (50hp Tohatsu) so Baumann may be nice for me.


I like both, the Baumann seems easier to drive easier (seems like its spinning more freely/ less drag) <— if that makes sense. I think it’s great for us Texas boys to have options. FWIW, Brian with Sabine uses Baumann for his rigs too. I’m sold on the Baumann And Cory is so easy to talk to and he is eager to makes tweaks if need be.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

sjrobin said:


> Power tech props for F60 on HB Pro.
> Three blade 12py 4.5 lbs
> Four blade 10py 4.75 lbs
> F60 gear ratio 1.85:1
> ...


What’s the science behind the weight?


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

Have you noticed any differences between the two in reverse?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

scissorhands said:


> What’s the science behind the weight?


Difference in performance that you experienced may be due to weight delta. Curious.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

MudSkipper said:


> Have you noticed any differences between the two in reverse?


I’ll have to pay attention better next time.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The more cup a prop has the less it will work well in reverse especially turning to port if I remember correctly.


----------



## Inshore_Inc. (Sep 16, 2014)

scissorhands said:


> I’ve been running a foreman prop on my HB tunnel for a few months now and just recently got a Baumann prop. I believe the foreman prop is a great prop, but this new Baumann is something else. They both are 14p and the Baumann has more stern lift and pushes the skiff right at 35 mph, could only get 31 out of the foreman with a lot of trim/tab adjustments. Holeshot feels the same, but the Baumann takes off flatter(less bow rise) than the foreman. Both props stay hooked up on sharp turns with the JP on 6. Just sharing my experience, if you got some questions, ask away. I’m going to keep the Baumann on and use the Foreman for a back-up.
> Foreman on the left and Baumann on the right.
> View attachment 169374


Hey bud, spoke to Cory today as I too run a Foreman heavy cup and need to get a similar option but, with improved flatter hole shot. Cory has instructed the Bullet would be the model for me with some tweaks to the cup I am requesting. Any chance you can find out if yours is the Bullet model before I pull the trigger with him? What motor are you running, sorry if I overlooked that detail. Much appreciated.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Inshore_Inc. said:


> Hey bud, spoke to Cory today as I too run a Foreman heavy cup and need to get a similar option but, with improved flatter hole shot. Cory has instructed the Bullet would be the model for me with some tweaks to the cup I am requesting. Any chance you can find out if yours is the Bullet model before I pull the trigger with him? What motor are you running, sorry if I overlooked that detail. Much appreciated.


Try more weight toward the bow.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Would props like these be beneficial to non tunnels with jack plate and cav plate ?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Charles Hadley said:


> Would props like these be beneficial to non tunnels with jack plate and cav plate ?


Yes if you want better hole shot and ability to run the prop higher.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Inshore_Inc. said:


> Hey bud, spoke to Cory today as I too run a Foreman heavy cup and need to get a similar option but, with improved flatter hole shot. Cory has instructed the Bullet would be the model for me with some tweaks to the cup I am requesting. Any chance you can find out if yours is the Bullet model before I pull the trigger with him? What motor are you running, sorry if I overlooked that detail. Much appreciated.


I’ll reach out to him and ask. I’m running a Mercury 60R


----------



## MudSkipper (Jan 11, 2021)

Interesting stuff. I'm still curious about the reverse thrust between the two. Just as important (for me), if not more so, I wonder which prop can run higher out of the water. @Smackdaddy53 (or someone) needs to get a Bauman and compare with his rig where the tip of the skeg is higher than the keel of the boat. That would complete the picture.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MudSkipper said:


> Interesting stuff. I'm still curious about the reverse thrust between the two. Just as important (for me), if not more so, I wonder which prop can run higher out of the water. @Smackdaddy53 (or someone) needs to get a Bauman and compare with his rig where the tip of the skeg is higher than the keel of the boat. That would complete the picture.


I can run my Maverick all day with nothing but skeg in the water. I took these screen shots from the video. This is 12mph, there is even more lower unit out of the water at 20 and more at 32-33 as the water is not rising up as much due to higher speed. It runs so high even a Bob’s nosecone pickup would be out of the water. You won’t be able to do this with a Baumann.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Inshore_Inc. said:


> Hey bud, spoke to Cory today as I too run a Foreman heavy cup and need to get a similar option but, with improved flatter hole shot. Cory has instructed the Bullet would be the model for me with some tweaks to the cup I am requesting. Any chance you can find out if yours is the Bullet model before I pull the trigger with him? What motor are you running, sorry if I overlooked that detail. Much appreciated.


Cory said I have their smaller blaster prop. I have a bigger gearcase with the 60R, the ones he builds for the Tohatsus are the bullet.


----------



## tanner martin (Aug 9, 2019)

how do you like the 60R I was considering it over the f70?


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I can run my Maverick all day with nothing but skeg in the water. I took these screen shots from the video. This is 12mph, there is even more lower unit out of the water at 20 and more at 32-33 as the water is not rising up as much due to higher speed. It runs so high even a Bob’s nosecone pickup would be out of the water. You won’t be able to do this with a Baumann.
> 
> 
> View attachment 169583
> View attachment 169584


That's LOCO, man! If I didn't know about your LWPU I'd swear you were burning rubber.
Get after it!!!


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

tanner martin said:


> how do you like the 60R I was considering it over the f70?


I like it, its a great motor(so far). I wanted a 15” motor for the tunnel. Originally was going with a Tohatsu but they were severly backordered So I went with the mecury and dont regret it.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Charles Hadley said:


> Would props like these be beneficial to non tunnels with jack plate and cav plate ?


Yes, but smaller horsepower motors like the 30 on your Outlaw won't be able to take _as _much advantage as a bigger motor. I had Jack Foreman himself on my Glades X with a 30 on it and we both wanted it to have better hole shot, but he said sometimes it just doesn't happen with the smaller motors. I _do _know however that his prop ran significantly shallower than anything else I tried and I tried 3 or 4 props.


----------



## Inshore_Inc. (Sep 16, 2014)

scissorhands said:


> I’ll reach out to him and ask. I’m running a Mercury 60R


Much appreciated. Purrty Pro by the way. Thanks again


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

scissorhands said:


> I like both, the Baumann seems easier to drive easier (seems like its spinning more freely/ less drag) <— if that makes sense. I think it’s great for us Texas boys to have options. FWIW, Brian with Sabine uses Baumann for his rigs too. I’m sold on the Baumann And Cory is so easy to talk to and he is eager to makes tweaks if need be.


My Foreman prop on the 60 Tohatsu doesn't like anything lower than 6 on my JP and I could go up another 3" or so to really get it out of the water. Current height mid cone I see 35 wot with 2 people and a light load, which is about 5mph more than I was expecting.


----------



## Inshore_Inc. (Sep 16, 2014)

scissorhands said:


> Cory said I have their smaller blaster prop. I have a bigger gearcase with the 60R, the ones he builds for the Tohatsus are the bullet.


Thanks man. Ill post results of the Baumann on my Mosquito once Ive got some time on it elsewhere.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I have a friend that has a Gordon Waterman tunnel with a 60 horse Yamaha four stroke. That thing had the smallest prop I have ever seen on a 60 horse motor. Anyone know the pros and cons of running a small diameter prop. One thing I can think of is less prop equals more clearance between it and the bottom. Also it seems if you placed that prop square in the sweet spot of the water exiting the tunnel it seems it would be less effected by the turbulent water at the edges?


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Sublime said:


> I have a friend that has a Gordon Waterman tunnel with a 60 horse Yamaha four stroke. That thing had the smallest prop I have ever seen on a 60 horse motor. Anyone know the pros and cons of running a small diameter prop. One thing I can think of is less prop equals more clearance between it and the bottom. Also it seems if you placed that prop square in the sweet spot of the water exiting the tunnel it seems it would be less effected by the turbulent water at the edges?


I would assume the 60 yammy and tohatsu have the same gear ratio. The yamaha 70 and 60R have a bigger gearcase andcan swing the same size props. I’m not a prop expert so I am curious too,


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

finally got around to raising the motor another 2 inches. Shaw wing on order.


----------



## Papa (Oct 20, 2021)

scissorhands said:


> I would assume the 60 yammy and tohatsu have the same gear ratio. The yamaha 70 and 60R have a bigger gearcase andcan swing the same size props. I’m not a prop expert so I am curious too,


I run a sww3 13Pon my Microdraft skiff and it is perfect


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Papa said:


> Powertech sww3 or sww4 will compete with any high elevation pro out there


Do you know who’s design they are?


----------



## lloyd70 (Jan 24, 2016)

Inshore_Inc. said:


> Thanks man. Ill post results of the Baumann on my Mosquito once Ive got some time on it elsewhere.


I have a new Mosquito. How did the prop work for you? Could you give me details of prop? Thank you


----------

